# Go-to grinder



## Junior (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi All

I am needing to upgrade from my lever machine and will probably purchase the Expobar dual boiler.

I have an MC2 grinder but I suspect the grind quality might not be suitable anymore.

Is there an obvious 'go-to' grinder option which balances good grind quality without breaking the bank?

Thanks

JR


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

anything with a 64mm burrs - mazzer, Eureka, macap, compak - the next question is if you want a doser or an on demand - don't overlook the doser models as they work very well and can be adapted - do you have a budget - I think your looking at £120 - £200 second hand or £400 up new

thinking about this I would go for a Super jolly £200 ish SH - will keep is value better than the others


----------

